# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Andrew Walter (AZ-9)?

## Adrock

Andrew Walter recently announced that he is running for congress against first term Democrat Kyrsten Sinema. The swing Congressional District has a PVI of R +1.

He is a an ex ASU and NFL Quarterback. He has his Masters in Business Administration from ASU. He owns his own lending firm.

On his issues page there is a couple points of interest. 

Fixing the Economy
"Our unhealthy economy and anemic jobs numbers each month are proof that growing the size of government hurts people.  Federal spending and printing money penalizes workers and savers by devaluing wages, lowering investment returns, and increasing the cost of all goods and services, which disproportionately hurts low and middle income Americans."

Military and Veterans
"I agree with the Reagan Doctrine of Peace through strength.  America needs the strongest military in the world.  However, I believe we should avoid military conflict at nearly all costs.  Only when our national security or national interests are directly threatened would I support military intervention."

He doesn't have much on civil liberties though. Does anyone else know anything about him?

----------


## compromise

His economic and foreign policy stances sound good. Sinema is an atheist ultra-progressive who's way too far-left for the district. Hopefully Walter can take her out.

----------


## TaftFan

If the libertarian doesn't run again, he might win.

----------


## Spoa

He looks good. I'll be watching him more. Sometimes, non-career politicians are the best.

----------


## Adrock

Reading through his positions and biography he looks to have the potential to be a great fusion candidate.

I am going to contact him on his civil liberties positions.

----------


## Adrock

_Cross-posted from the "Liberty Candidates" Section:_

Andrew Walter recently announced that he is running for congress against first term Democrat Kyrsten Sinema. The swing Congressional District has a PVI of R +1.

He is a an ex ASU and NFL Quarterback. He has his Masters in Business Administration from ASU. He owns his own lending firm.

On his issues page there is a couple points of interest. 

Fixing the Economy
"Our unhealthy economy and anemic jobs numbers each month are proof that growing the size of government hurts people. Federal spending and printing money penalizes workers and savers by devaluing wages, lowering investment returns, and increasing the cost of all goods and services, which disproportionately hurts low and middle income Americans."

Military and Veterans
"I agree with the Reagan Doctrine of Peace through strength. America needs the strongest military in the world. However, I believe we should avoid military conflict at nearly all costs. Only when our national security or national interests are directly threatened would I support military intervention."

He doesn't have much on civil liberties though. Does anyone else know anything about him?

----------


## Adrock

A little bit more about the district. I believe that ASU is actually in the district.

Starting out with above average name recognition in the congressional district is going to help him. 
Having a positive rapport with the University at large is going to help cut into Sinema's power base.

----------


## mz10

Good college quarterback, never stuck in the NFL. No idea what his views are, but if he's any good at all I'd say he's worth supporting. Very winnable race.

----------


## Adrock

He looks good on the economy and the military. The rest of his views are conservative but not bombastic. I still need to see more on his views of civil liberties. 

Seeing that ASU is in his district he has a leg up because of positive name recognition. The incumbent is very liberal and doesn't fit the district very well. He will have a natural rapport with the university at large, so that cuts into her power base right off the bat.

I think he is someone to watch at this point. It is very early in the cycle.

----------


## Adrock

Something positive on civil liberties from the "Real Leadership" section of his issues page.

"The problems facing our country today are very serious.  Many of them are directly caused by government overreach, intrusion, and restriction.  I believe we are at a unique point in American history.  Will we decide to embrace personal and economic freedom or continue to surrender more individual liberty and private property to the state?"

----------


## Adrock

Something positive on civil liberties from the "Real Leadership" section of his issues page.

"The problems facing our country today are very serious. Many of them are directly caused by government overreach, intrusion, and restriction. I believe we are at a unique point in American history. Will we decide to embrace personal and economic freedom or continue to surrender more individual liberty and private property to the state?"

----------


## supermario21

He was a pretty damn good quarterback. If he can make inroads with college kids alone he's going to win easily.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> If the libertarian doesn't run again, he might win.


Ahhhhh, we're back to this again. The LP or the individual that runs LP in these instances immensely turns off libertarian-republicans from supporting them in other situations. It's direct sabotage and there's no way around that. Frankly and I've learned from spending a decade in third party politics, there's really no point at this point for the LP to exist as the republican party is being infused with libertarians and those leaning in that direction as well as electing candidates to local, state and federal position as well as higher ranks in the GOP and in countless state parties and this is precisely the reason the LP was created to begin with. Even in races where the office is skewed heavily towards dems, the LP candidate merely offers a protest vote that barely breaks into double digits. If the strictly LP folks join up with their state's C4l group, activism would be more focused and would increase across the board. My experience with the LP is that they hold a monthly meeting, accomplish no activism, raise a few bucks for almost no purpose, stay meaningless and the same names run their token races for office year after year and get excited when they get half a percent more the next election. The winning is happening in the GOP. /rant

----------


## qh4dotcom

If you believe that a bankrupt nation needs the strongest military in the world...then you are not a liberty candidate.

----------


## TaftFan

> If you believe that a bankrupt nation needs the strongest military in the world...then you are not a liberty candidate.


Even most Libertarian candidates believe that.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> His economic and foreign policy stances sound good. Sinema is an atheist ultra-progressive who's way too far-left for the district. Hopefully Walter can take her out.


But does her voting record reflect that?

----------


## Adrock

She has only been in congress for a couple of months. Not much of a voting record yet. I know she just voted for CISPA.

----------


## jkob

Sinema is about as far left as anyone in congress, I think the GOP will pick up the seat rather easily with a strong candidate in 2014 without all the zombie Obama voters coming out. She wouldn't of even won the seat in 2012 without the Libertarian candidate taking 6.63%, way more than the margin of victory.

----------


## mz10

> Even most Libertarian candidates believe that.


Exactly. I guess Ron Paul isn't a 'real' liberty candidate.

----------


## Gage

Martin Sepulveda will be the YAL, FreedomWorks, LibertyPAC-endorsed candidate in this race once he enters.

----------


## jkob

I think Sinema will be defeated rather easily in 2014 with a strong candidate. Sinema is one of the worst of the worst so getting her out of congress should be a priority.

----------


## Adrock

> Martin Sepulveda will be the YAL, FreedomWorks, LibertyPAC-endorsed candidate in this race once he enters.


I remember him running last cycle, but didn't hear about him being a liberty candidate. I know that is your neck of the woods. Can you give some background info on him and how likely you think it will be that he will run?

----------


## Hyperion

She's a weak incumbent. It's a weird congressional seat in that it has more registered Republicans yet Obama carried the seat in 08 and narrowly won in 12. Having said that Sinema ran behind Obama and only got 48% of the vote. In what should be a GOP midterm year without Obamabot presidential voters, it will be even tougher to get reelected.

 It's the kind of seat where a libertarian style Republican should do well. A young, former star QB of Arizona State is an awesome profile. We'll definitely have to keep an eye on this race.

----------


## Gage

I guess everything I post gets deleted now.

Martin Sepulveda is the candidate to support...once he enters.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> I guess everything I post gets deleted now.
> 
> Martin Sepulveda is the candidate to support...once he enters.


Ok..... why? You can't troll a thread about a certain candidate and in a single sentence right him off and endorse someone else without providing some sort of explanation.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Exactly. I guess Ron Paul isn't a 'real' liberty candidate.


Maybe Ron Paul has advocated for a strong military....but show me where he has advocated for the strongest military in the world.

A lot of folks here praise the Swiss and their military....they don't have the strongest military in the world...even Ron Paul has stated he'd love to be the president of Switzerland.

----------


## TaftFan

> Maybe Ron Paul has advocated for a strong military....but show me where he has advocated for the strongest military in the world.
> 
> A lot of folks here praise the Swiss and their military....they don't have the strongest military in the world...even Ron Paul has stated he'd love to be the president of Switzerland.


What do you have against being the strongest military in the world? We could still be the strongest and have it reduced dramatically.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> What do you have against being the strongest military in the world? We could still be the strongest and have it reduced dramatically.


The cost to taxpayers....a not so strong military like Switzerland's will cost less than the strongest military.

----------


## TaftFan

> The cost to taxpayers....a not so strong military like Switzerland's will cost less than the strongest military.


But will it be sufficient?

----------


## qh4dotcom

> But will it be sufficient?


When was the last time this country truly needed a military to defend from a foreign invasion?

300 million guns should be sufficient....

----------


## TaftFan

> When was the last time this country truly needed a military to defend from a foreign invasion?
> 
> 300 million guns should be sufficient....


A country(s) need not invade us to destroy us.

----------


## Smart3

We've been invaded twice. Won once, *lost once*.

----------


## Gripper

Andrew Walter is only 31 years old, and has never done anything except play football badly.  He can't even manage his own finances and was recently foreclosed on his home.   He is getting married soon to a doctor who is supporting him financially.  He needs a job so he wants to be a Congressman.  I have no idea who he thinks is going to contribute to him just so he can have a job.  There are other candidates in the race on the Republican side who will slaughter him, and who can beat the ultra-liberal incumbent Democrat.

----------


## Gripper

Seriously?  Andrew Walter is only 31 years old, and has never done anything except play football, and he did that badly.  He can't even manage his own finances and recently had his home foreclosed.   He is getting married soon to a doctor who is supporting him financially.  He needs a job so he wants to be a Congressman.  I have no idea who he thinks is going to contribute to him just so he can have a job.  There are other candidates in the race on the Republican side who will slaughter him, and who can beat the ultra-liberal incumbent Democrat.

----------


## Gripper

Andrew Walter is only 31 years old, has never done anything except play football badly.  He was ranked #15 in a ranking of the Worst NFL Quarterbacks of all time.   He can't even manage his own finances and recently had his home foreclosed.   He is getting married soon to a doctor who is supporting him financially.  He needs a job so he wants to be a Congressman.  I have no idea who he thinks is going to contribute to him just so he can have a job.  There are other candidates in the race on the Republican side who will slaughter him, and who can beat the ultra-liberal incumbent Democrat.

----------


## compromise

> I guess everything I post gets deleted now.
> 
> Martin Sepulveda is the candidate to support...once he enters.


Can you provide some more info on this guy?

----------


## jllundqu

Off topic, but is there an AZ meetup group or something?  I'm in Gilbert and would love to share a hoppy beverage with some of my AZ freedom fighters.

----------


## mz10

> Andrew Walter is only 31 years old, has never done anything except play football badly.  He was ranked #15 in a ranking of the Worst NFL Quarterbacks of all time.   He can't even manage his own finances and recently had his home foreclosed.   He is getting married soon to a doctor who is supporting him financially.  He needs a job so he wants to be a Congressman.  I have no idea who he thinks is going to contribute to him just so he can have a job.  There are other candidates in the race on the Republican side who will slaughter him, and who can beat the ultra-liberal incumbent Democrat.


You could have said the same thing about Heath Shuler, and he turned out to be a pretty decent Congressman

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> You could have said the same thing about Heath Shuler, and he turned out to be a pretty decent Congressman


Interesting that someone would join just to snipe at a candidate saying the same thing over and over yet minutes apart.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> Andrew Walter is only 31 years old, has never done anything except play football badly.  He was ranked #15 in a ranking of the Worst NFL Quarterbacks of all time.   He can't even manage his own finances and recently had his home foreclosed.   He is getting married soon to a doctor who is supporting him financially.  He needs a job so he wants to be a Congressman.  I have no idea who he thinks is going to contribute to him just so he can have a job.  There are other candidates in the race on the Republican side who will slaughter him, and who can beat the ultra-liberal incumbent Democrat.


So the only reason you join is to personally bash a very specific individual, and in a way without any substance?

Who are you with? Sinema? Parker? 

You have no idea how silly you look right now.

EDIT: Oh I know, you went to UA

----------


## TaftFan

> Andrew Walter is only 31 years old, has never done anything except play football badly.  He was ranked #15 in a ranking of the Worst NFL Quarterbacks of all time.   He can't even manage his own finances and recently had his home foreclosed.   He is getting married soon to a doctor who is supporting him financially.  He needs a job so he wants to be a Congressman.  I have no idea who he thinks is going to contribute to him just so he can have a job.  There are other candidates in the race on the Republican side who will slaughter him, and who can beat the ultra-liberal incumbent Democrat.


GTFO if you joined just to seed discontent. And repeat it over and over. Mods?

----------


## Gripper

> He was a pretty damn good quarterback. If he can make inroads with college kids alone he's going to win easily.


Ummm, ranked #15 on the list of the 50 Worst NFL Quarterbacks of All Time?  Ranked #1 on the list of the Top 10 Worst Oakland Raiders Quarterbacks?

----------


## Warlord

So what if he wants a job? dont they all? If he's dedicated to liberty and anti-establishment we'll gonna support him.

----------


## jkob

Who cares what Walter did in the NFL, he's not running for congress in Oakland and lets not pretend like anybody could saved those Oakland teams he was on. Walter was an amazing college QB and owns pretty much every ASU passing record and some Pac 12 ones as well. It doesn't matter anyways, how accurate he can throw a pass means very little in congress.

----------


## supermario21

I was talking about him at ASU, he was great there.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> Who cares what Walter did in the NFL, he's not running for congress in Oakland and lets not pretend like anybody could saved those Oakland teams he was on. Walter was an amazing college QB and owns pretty much every ASU passing record and some Pac 12 ones as well. It doesn't matter anyways, how accurate he can throw a pass means very little in congress.


Why are you responding to him? He's clearly some Sinema/Parker/UA troll going around the internet just to personally attack Walter. At least this suggests that Walter will be a formidable candidate since someone's campaign is clearly scared.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

I'm supporting only genuine Ron Paul Republicans. $#@! everything else. I'm tired of so much compromise.

----------


## Adrock

> I'm supporting only genuine Ron Paul Republicans. $#@! everything else. I'm tired of so much compromise.


He has potential from what I have seen so far. Isn't he at least worth looking into?

----------


## Spoa

> He has potential from what I have seen so far. Isn't he at least worth looking into?


Krysztof Lesiak and others may have different opinion from me. I'm more open to candidates and legislators who are at least 80% on my side. Now some may say that I'm too easy or too complacent...tell that to the RINOs that I blast like Boehner, Cantor, Camp, McCarthy, Roby, Bachus, Walden, McKinley, and others. 

I think Walter is worth looking into. His statement about not going into war every time is encouraging.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I'm supporting only genuine Ron Paul Republicans. $#@! everything else. I'm tired of so much compromise.


I support everyone that Ron endorses. I presume his endorsements are different and more pristine now that he's out of Congress and doesn't have to play ball as much. I support many of Rand's endorsements too but I didn't lend a hand to Akin or Mourdock.

----------


## Adrock

On Facebook Andrew Walter just posted a quote by PJ O'Rourke with regards to the current student loan monopoly:

"When buying and selling are controlled by legislation, the first thing to be bought and sold are the legislators."

----------


## Adrock

Here is an interview he had a couple weeks back.

He describes himself as a new type of Republican that is principled but tolerant. He mentions Rand Paul positively at the 7:00 mark.

LINK

----------


## NationalAnarchist

I remember him when he played football at ASU...good QB...if he is indeed a liberty republican then his name recognition will help him.

----------


## AJ Antimony

I did a little research on Sinema. Many on the right consider her ultra liberal, but I was curious if her short voting record actually matched her label. After all, just like us, she is well aware she is in a R+1 swing district, and not some super safe San Francisco district. 

First, I looked at her votesmart page. They list the "key" votes of the 113th House. One thing that jumps out at me is that there seems to actually be very few hot-button votes. If someone knows more about these votes than I do, then maybe you can correct me, but from what I see, it looks like the only campaign-worthy bad votes of hers were voting AGAINST repealing Obamacare and FOR cispa. It looks like most of her other votes were simply along party lines. However, it looks like there are several times where she actually votes against her party.

Opencongress confirms this. Sinema votes with her party 89.8% of the time. To put this into perspective, the average House Democrat votes with his party 95.4% of the time. For further perspective, the numbers show that 90% of House Democrats vote with their party more than Sinema. Out of 201 House Democrats, 20 vote against their party more than Sinema. Here is the House GOP list for comparison purposes (guess who's the most independent Republican?)

I'm not trying to defend Sinema. She's not libertarian and her voting record reflects that. If we could replace her that would be good. All I'm saying is that right now, there's very little record to run against.

----------


## Hyperion

She was a state representative for a while, she's well known as a far-leftie. Any vote against the Democratic party from Sinema is almost surely disagreement from the 'left'. It's like Amash, his party loyalty isn't high but it's not because he's a moderate.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> She was a state representative for a while, she's well known as a far-leftie. Any vote against the Democratic party from Sinema is almost surely disagreement from the 'left'. It's like Amash, his party loyalty isn't high but it's not because he's a moderate.


"Disagreement from the left" means voting FOR Republican bills?

----------


## Gage

I received a personal phone call from Andrew Walter today, he is willing to reach out to liberty-minded organizations like Young Americans for Liberty and Students for Liberty.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> If you believe that a bankrupt nation needs the strongest military in the world...then you are not a liberty candidate.


We can drastically cut defense spending and still have the strongest military in the world.



There's nothing wrong with having the strongest military in the world, as long as it is being used for defense, not offense.

----------


## givemeliberty2010

> His economic and foreign policy stances sound good. Sinema is an atheist ultra-progressive who's way too far-left for the district. Hopefully Walter can take her out.


I much as I dislike anti-liberty congresspeople, I also like to see atheists getting elected to things. Unfortunate as a reliance on elections is, elections can go a long way toward eliminating discrimination in society.

----------


## compromise

> I'm supporting only genuine Ron Paul Republicans. $#@! everything else. I'm tired of so much compromise.


I see I'm not wanted here...

----------


## AJ Antimony

> I received a personal phone call from Andrew Walter today, he is willing to reach out to liberty-minded organizations like Young Americans for Liberty and Students for Liberty.


Good... Why would he not?...

----------


## Gage

I attended an event tonight that Andrew spoke at in Scottsdale, he mentioned Rand twice in his speech positively, and also said medical marijuana is a state issue. He was asked about National ID also, and said he wasn't sure what it was, but would look into it. I think he is somewhere between a David Schweikert and a Rand Paul, including on foreign policy.

If you want to see photos of the event, here is the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gageski...7635197500126/

----------


## compromise

Bump as it's an important race

----------


## mz10

Andrew Walter was endorsed by the National Association for Gun Rights (NAGR), a group closely affiliated with C4L

http://sonoranalliance.com/2013/11/1...or-gun-rights/

----------


## Hyperion

https://www.facebook.com/AndrewWalterForCongress

On his facebook page, his campaign has done an internal poll which has him ahead of Sinema. Granted that poll might be overly generous but this is a very winnable seat given that we have an unpopular president, Sinema actually ran 3% behind Obama in 2012 and Walter has a great profile for the seat.  

I'm also living in this district now, so it's one more vote for the good guys.

----------

